# [IC] Stealthy Missions: Prologue



## Xael (Jan 24, 2003)

Cormyr, somewhere near the town of Eveningstar. Mid-summer.

An old, large tree stands in a middle of a clearing surrounded by smaller trees. Sun is already setting, and it's getting darker as the night is about to fall. 

You have been told by the informants/contacts of the organisation with no name to go here, where one of the members will meet you. 

The clearing is still empty, as the time of the meeting is not yet in hand. The organisation doesn't want too much spectators, so the meeting is supposed to start when the sun if fully down.

OOGM: Post yourselves to the clearing or somewhere nearby. You don't know each other, and you know basically what the organisation does (=almost anything). Organisation consists of three leaders, who give missions to two groups. You supposed to form the other group.

Please notify, if I forget something or screw up. I'm a newbie D/GM remember?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2003)

A human male is sitting on a rock in the clearing. He is wearing an outfit fit for a rich merchant.
He eyes the clearing suspiciously, trying to spot any signs of terror.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 25, 2003)

A stooped old man enters the clearing, chattering to himself as he cursorily inspects the foliage of the plants growing on its edge. To the close observer, he seems to move with a speed and grace belying his decrepit appearance and hobbling gait. His rheumy eyes constantly flit over all within his field of vision even though his neck seems to crane forward to focus soley on his own steps. He is garbed in travelling clothes almost as weathered as he and only the folds of his cloak suggest the presence of sword hilts otherwise unseen. 

He lingers over a small vine attached to the bole of a tree and cuts off a length. He then sits with a groan on an old tree stump opposite the merchant and begins stripping leaves in silence. His face, partially shielded by a broad peasants hat, seems intent on the silence of the clearing, whilst his hands continue their task unmonitored.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

Behind the old man, an elgantly dressed young noble with a beutiful walking stick appears, he pulls of the men's hat. If the man changes into anything else he'll say:

"Let's all be whoever we are, we're supposed to be a team, I believe."

If the man doesn't change back, Timothy Backs will say:

"It's a good thing to keep your guard up, nice hat BTW, and give it back"

OOC: Sorry for railroading hide and spot checks, but I wanted to make a nice intro.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 28, 2003)

Upon lifting the old man's hat Timothy does in fact reveal a younger but equally weathered man. 

"Aye, I believe so. Who might you be then that makes a habit of stealin' old men's hats?" Orland smirks and then looks over the young noble. "So, not one but two poppinjays are to be me accomplices. I hope your looks are as deceivin' as me own."

Orland then effects a haughty and nasal tone of voice, "I wouldst have thou return my hat to me promptly rapscallion." 

Orland then calls out to the merchant on the other side of the clearing. "So, 'oo are you then fancy pants?"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2003)

"Off course, good sir, old man, here you go. I just wanted to make your acquintance."

Timothy hands over the hat to the weathered young men

"My name is Timothy Backs of Tor Yvresse and I am no Poppinjay!"

Timothy says with a smile.

"And with me goes: what you see is what you get, although sometimes I prefer not to be seen at all"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 28, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *"although sometimes I prefer not to be seen at all" *



"Aye, 'tis the best policy at times, but sometimes the greatest things to hear are not told to the silence."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 28, 2003)

The man walks over. He pulls off his fancy feathered hat (think of Jarlaxle's if you know him) and bows. A young human, with a light brown hair that ends slightly above his shoulders.
"Glad we took off with the right foot. Now, one of you fine gentlemen happen to know how we can get in touch with our contact?"


----------



## Xael (Jan 31, 2003)

Disrupting the friendly chatter, a shady figure steps out from behind a tree at the edge of the clearing. He is clearly humanoid (even though you can see only his basic shape as he is still at the shadows), and from his voice you can decipher he is also he.

"Did someone call me?", he says with a (slight) touch of humor in his voice. After a few silent moments he continues: "You all seem to be here, so we should get going. You can ask your questions on the way, introductions can be saved to later.", while his voice takes now more formal tone.

Then he leans against the tree, waiting. "This way."

You could swear there's something else moving behind him, but you can't see what.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2003)

"Ah, this would suit me just fine."
He heads towards the newcomer, at the same time checking the multitude of pouches on his belt.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 31, 2003)

"Ah very well, I'll go along. I wonder what you guys have in stock for me"


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 1, 2003)

Orland makes a quick scan of the clearing to see if there are any watchers and then moves over to the mysterious newcomer. "Aye then, let's be off."


----------



## Xael (Feb 1, 2003)

The man picks something up from the ground and something from his pockets. He strikes a match-like thing against a tree and it flares up. While he uses the stick to ignite the bullseye lantern in his other hand, you catch a sight of nicely dressed man with a rapier on his side...  

...and a tail behind him.

His shape blurs back into the shadows as he turns the now-lit lantern towards you. Then he puts the lantern down on the ground. "The last one picks that up. We're going to the "headquarters", which is few hours walk away."

Then he starts walking to the forest.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 1, 2003)

"That long? Well, we better hurry, we don't want to catch any critters on the way."

*OoC:* Two little elephants marched along, walking down the sunny road.
'Cause the walk was a nice one, they asked another to join them.
Three little elephants marched....


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 2, 2003)

"Travelling the woods at night an' with a lantern!" Orland chuckles to himself. "This crew are either city folk or real confident like."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 2, 2003)

Timothy Will pick up the lantern as he moves last. He'll look for the rapier and tail man with the lantern. if he spots him he will call out to him, saying:

"I see you there in the shadows, come, join, make yourself known!"

Otherwise he'll just walk along for as long as it takes.


----------



## Xael (Feb 2, 2003)

You easily spot the tail-man, and he seems to be actually waiting for that. If you don't include the tail, he looks like a normal human. There just seems to be something eerie about him. He's wearing fine red-black clothes, which seem to emphasize this."Just keep that lantern towards me and I'll try to get us out of here. Try not to trip on anything, as there's quite dense underbrush in this forest."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 2, 2003)

Timothy will keep the lantern pointed atthe tail man and will follow. He's getting anxious yo know what's going on now.


----------



## Xael (Feb 6, 2003)

You follow the tail-man in the forest, and it seems that Orlands mumbling about city-folk might be right. The tail-man doesn't seem very accustomed to walking in dense forest, and he's cursing the underbrush from time to time while walking.

However, you would have much harder time walking in the forest without the lantern's light, as the forest is already dark as a darkness spell.

After not-too-long walking, you can see the edge of the forest because of the moonlight, and the tail-man tells you to close the lantern's shutter. 

After you follow the tail-man out of the forest, you see about 100 feet wide river near you. The tail-man stops for a few seconds, and then sprints towards a small tree at the riverbank. Once he gets there, he curses and turns towards you.

"Great. Somebody has stolen my boat..."


----------



## Xael (Feb 8, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 8, 2003)

Orland shakes his head. "What sorta two bit operation is this? I thought we were meant to be doin' the thievin'!"

"Keep a watch out lads, an' I'll see what I can see." Orland takes the lantern and slowly walks around the clearing gradually zeroing in on the mooring point, peering intently at the ground and occassionally crouching to inspect the surface. 


_OOC: Makes a tracking attempt with Wild. Lore 8 and +2 for tracking humans if relevant_


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 8, 2003)

"A promising start, I must say."
The noble moves to find himself a good spot to sit on.


----------



## Xael (Feb 10, 2003)

After about a second-long search, Orland finds clear footprints near the riverbank coming from downstream. They seem to belong to a humanoid. There are no trails going back that way, and the footprints end at the tree where the boat supposedly was.

"This isn't supposed to be any kind of operation.", the tail-man says, sighing heavily.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 10, 2003)

"If ya really want to know, I can follow this trail back to its startin' point and we can get an idea of who mighta stolen yer boat. Or, on the other hand you can tell us where we are supposed to be goin' and we can try an' find another way there and then try and get this job started."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 11, 2003)

"If we're going downstream, we could just cut down a tree and use that as an impromptu boat."


----------



## Xael (Feb 12, 2003)

"Well, we're supposed to go over the river and then upstream to a place that could be called a safehouse, but now that the boat is gone we have to go to a nearest bridge. And the nearest bridge is downstream, so it comes up to be quite a detour. But I'd like to get the boat back, so if you can follow the thief's trail, please do it."


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 12, 2003)

"A'right then, I'll see what I can do."

Orland moves back towards where he found the tracks and starts following them in the direction the boat thief originally came from. As he walks past Timothy he whispers out the side of his mouth, "Keep an eye out, 'specially on  our guide. I'm sure there's more here goin' on than meets the eye. Pass the word to rich-boy", he nods to [Dalamar's character]. 


_OOC: Dalamar, our characters never introduced each other IC but we can probably assume we did so during our tromp through the woods. However, I don't actually know your character's name myself !_


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

"Ok, I will"

Timothy will walk to [Dalamar] and whisper in his ear:

"I don't trust this, niether does orland ober there, keep an eye out for anything out of the ordinary"

He then walks to the guide.

"This isn't supposed to be an operation? Then please tell me why I was summoned here. I want some deatils.


----------



## Xael (Feb 12, 2003)

"The others want to meet you before your actual work. You can bombard them with questions when we get to them, and they'll give you the mission details."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 12, 2003)

*James Swift*

"I'm sure everything'll be just fine. A theft isn't that uncommon. And our guide seems quite charming... except the tail bothers me."
James gets up and straightens his outfit before leaving after Orland with a good stride.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

"Okay, let's get there soon then, but just keep walking in front of me to make sure, I don't know if I still like this mission..."

Timothy will walk behind the guide.


----------



## Xael (Feb 15, 2003)

The tail-man mumbles something incomprehensible while accepting the suggested walking order. 

You follow the trail for some time, but there's not really a chance of getting lost since there's a river on the other and a forest on the other side of the tracks. Then Orland spots a light coming from behind threes you were about to go around.

And because I don't trust my english skills enough, I tried to draw the situation. It might be easier to decipher than my writing.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 15, 2003)

"Put out that lantern, if we can see theirs then they can see ours. "

Orland gets out his crossbow and loads it. 

"OK, who's comin' with me to check this out?"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 16, 2003)

"I'll follow."

Timothy has his Stick near him so that he can draw his rapier.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2003)

"I think I'll stay here."
James moves under the shadow of the forest.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 16, 2003)

"OK Timothy, it's dark so we should be able to get pretty close sneakin' along the path and still remain unseen and then we can go into the trees for cover once we get close."

Orland leads the way, quietly padding down the dark trail. He also keeps his eyes peeled for any traps, alarms or sentries on the way. He moves close enough to be just outside the fringes of the lantern light ahead and then settles in to watch and listen for a while.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 17, 2003)

Timothy will follow, basicly doing the smae things as Orland will do. But he'll keep an eye out on his partymembers and the guide.

OOC: Oh mighty DM, what do we see?


----------



## Xael (Feb 21, 2003)

Orland, Timothy and the tail-man sneak towards the source of light. They hear some voices coming from near the light, and when they get nearer, they see a large fallen tree trunk blocking the path, and behind the trunk are four orcs apparently having an "conversation" about large hunk of meat that a large ogre doesn't seem to have any intetion to share.

Two of the orcs are facing away from you, their backs against the other side of the tree trunk. One is sitting directly opposite of them, and one next to them. Ogre is sitting at right side of the orcs. You can't see the light source, but it would seem to be a campfire.

There's also a boat in the water, tied to the tree trunk.


W . . . . . . . . F
W . . . . . . . . F--------o = Orc
W . o. o . . . .F-------O = Ogre
W . .o. L . O. F-------W = Water
W . . . o. . . F----------F = Forest
TTTTTTTTTTF-----------T = Trunk
 . . . . . . . F F F---------. = Ground
. . . . . . F F F F---------L = Light source


OOGM: Sorry it took this long again, but I had some exams and, blah, blah, blah... ...well you got the point, but sorry.

Now that I notice, what languages do Orland and Timothy speak?


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 22, 2003)

_OOC: I hadn't assigned languages to Orland on character creation, but I imagine his choices would have all been human languages from the different regions he's travelled in. I'm not familiar enough with FR so I'll leave this up to you Xael_


Orland looks to Timothy and the tail-man to see if either can understand what's being said and whispers to the tail-man, "that our boat?"


----------



## Xael (Feb 25, 2003)

The tail-man nods to Orland. "We need to get it back, or we'll have one hell of a detour to go.", he whispers back. He slowly moves his hand to the hilt of his rapier. "Though that might be a bit hard..."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 25, 2003)

"What might be hard?"
James comes out of the underbrush behind the others.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 26, 2003)

"Takin' out some orcs an' an ogre", Orland grins back at James.

"How 'bout I creep round the side there an' get behind the ogre an' put a bolt in its back? You all get yer bows ready an' shoot the orcs after I get things started. Then we all move in an' mop up. Easy as, an' then we're one boat better than we are right now."


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2003)

"Sounds good to me except that I don't have a bow." He then draws a dagger from his boot and sighs. "Oh well..."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 1, 2003)

"Why don't you let me try talking to them? I'm pretty good with that kind of stuff."


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 2, 2003)

"If you want to. I've found that orcs 'aint much the conversationalists though. You try your thing, an' we'll bail ya out if we have to. Jus' give us a few minutes to get into place OK?"


----------



## Xael (Mar 3, 2003)

The tail-man frowns. "Hey, I'm the diplomat here, and even I've got standards. Besides, do you even know orcish?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2003)

"No, but I doubt the ogre does either."
James closes his eyes and mutters a few words and soon his form shimmers and gets replaced with an orc's.
"So get to your places already."


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 3, 2003)

"Good day to you sir orc," Orland doffs his hat and when he replaces it he too has the appearance of an orc. "I'll leave the talking to you, but if it comes to battle, an extra orc will help confuse things further." With that he looks at Timothy and the tail man with a wry (and toothy) smile, "Just remeber which orcs are which, right?"

Orland then pads off to a suitable ambush point for firing on the Ogre and settles in to listen and wait.


----------



## Xael (Mar 6, 2003)

Orland easily gets to the forest behind the ogre and waits. The orcs and ogre seem to be finally compromising the sharing of food, as the shouting is getting a little quieter.

OOC: Waiting for Timothy.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 6, 2003)

OOC: I'm back! I only speak common. I left a message in TtT about being away.

IC: "Hah, you just remember who you really are. But we'll be waiting in the bushes if you need us, and although I firmly believe in diplmacy, you'll need us here..."

Timothy will then go off in to the bushes (MS and Hide) and walks to a place two meters away from Orland, saying something as he passes him by.

"Flank the ogre first, but wait to see if the other is ready."

OOC: Ready an action to move out of the bushes at the first sign of hostilities, and then wait for Orlandto charge the ogre and charge along with him.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 6, 2003)

Hoping that the others are ready, James comes out of the forest and hails the orcs and ogre at the road.
"Hey! You're on the Raven Claw clan's territory! You must pay for passing."


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 8, 2003)

Orland jabs both his rapiers point first into the ground so they are at hand if it comes to melee and then squats and takes a bead on the ogre with his crossbow. He then watches the ogre and orcs for any sign that they will turn hostile towards James and will fire if combat looks likely.


----------



## Xael (Mar 8, 2003)

When James steps out from the bushes/forest, all the convestation stops and the orcs and the ogre turn their heads toward him. They stare at him for a couple of seconds, after which one of them starts pointing at it's orc friends, mumbling something and raising his fingers one at a time. Apparently reaching "four" in the calculation, it turns back to look at James.

The orc farthest from James quickly stands up, grabbing a halfspear, and you can see that the particular orc is wearing black-brown robes, instead of the metal armors of the other three orcs. The robe-orc says _something_ in the (apparently) orc language. His tone seems to be slightly annoyed.

Ogre merely takes advantage of the situation, and tries to grab the robe-orc's piece of meat, but gets kicked at the fingers.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 8, 2003)

Timothy follows the situation anxiously and allready realises this is going to boil down into melee, he gets his rapier out and stands at the ready.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 8, 2003)

James raises his hands infront of himself, first holding them in fists, then raising all his fingers slowly one at a time, closes his hands to fists again before repeating raising his fingers.
He then indicates the forests around them with a wave of his hand. During all this, he keeps a very angry look on his face.


----------



## Xael (Mar 9, 2003)

The robe-orc pauses for a while, a thoughtful look in it's face. It repeats what it said earlier, but the tone seems to be almost mocking. And while it gives the forest a glance, it doesn't seem to be worried at all.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 9, 2003)

"Stop the babbling already, my tribe does not speak orcese! Pay or we will have to kill you!"
James starts slowly walking towards the the orcs and ogre.


*OoC:* How far away are they from me?


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 10, 2003)

"I though he was gonna avoid a fight, not pick one," Orland chuckles, "not that I'm fussed either way".

"Better remind our mate Jimmy for next time", Orland comments to Timothy, "to make sure he knows the language before he tries t' pull a fast one."


----------



## Timothy (Mar 10, 2003)

"Well, you can say what you want, but as least he shoes he has the same intelligence, hehehehe"


----------



## Xael (Mar 12, 2003)

OOGM: James is about 20 feet south from the southest orc, which is just behind the tree trunk (check the earlier ASCII(or whatever) map). I take it that Orland & Timothy are in the forest east from the ogre & orcs (correct me if you meant to go somewhere else).

IGM: As James starts walking towards them, the robe-orc shouts something and rest of the orcs stand up, weapons in hand. Southest orc (closest to James) is holding 2 axes in it's hands, and the orcs at the west are picking up greataxes.

As the "diplomacy" seems to be over and things are getting a bit hostile, Orlands fires his crossbow and hits the orge in the back while it's getting up. The ogre groans/roars, pulls the bolt out and turns towards the forest (=Orland & Timothy), and another bolt hits it in the chest. The ogre staggers and groans again, but still reaches for an extremely large club.

Almost immediately after this, a small dagger flies out from the forest behing James and hits the closes greataxe-orc, sinking to it's shoulder. The orc falls to one knee, screaming and holding its shoulder.

If you would have liked to do something else, or we're supposed to do something else, tell me.

Initiative order:

Timothy (You got 28... )
Robe-orc
Tail-man
Greataxe-orc(s)
Ogre
Orland
James
2-axes-orc

Have fun. 

_Edited to acknowledge Timothy's next post._


----------



## Timothy (Mar 12, 2003)

OOC: I haven't written crossbow down on my char sheet, but I do have one right? (an ordinary one) so if Orland doesn't charge, I'll shoot the ogre too (base ranged). After my first Shot, I yell: "Orland: Charge him, you take one side, I'll take the other!"
And get my rapier out and ready an action when he charges.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 13, 2003)

Orland drops his crossbow and grabs both rapiers from where they're stabbed into the ground as he moves to engage the ogre. Seeing Timothy has the initiative he will try to move into a flanking position when his turn comes. 

"Hey ogre, didn't you listen to Jimmy, we're the _raven claw_ clan", Orland chuckles.


OOC: Timothy, you should really be trying to get inside the ogre's reach seeing as you've won initiative, unless of course you enjoy attacks of opportunity and dislike sneak attacks


----------



## Timothy (Mar 13, 2003)

OOC: Stupid me, The ogre is flatfooted now! Disregard my previous post.

IC: Timothy picks up his Rapier and charges the ogre, who is too surprised to act, Timothy tries to stick his rapier into the heart of the ogre, before he acts too. Then Timopthy yells for Orlando to charge too.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2003)

"You can still surrender!"
If they don't show any signs of surrendering, James delivers a flying kick to the closest orc, jumping over the trunk.


----------



## Xael (Mar 16, 2003)

Timothy charges from the darkness of the forest and catches the ogre completely by surprise. He tries to hit the ogre's heart but misses by few inches, but still sinks his rapier into the ogre's chest. The ogre stagges back few steps, but even though it is seeminly heavily wounded, it keeps up and roars in pain.

The robe-orc's eyes widen at the sight at Timothy's ogre-bashing, but he seems to recover from the shock and sprints towards the ogre. Chanting something and waving his hands, the robe-orc touches the backing ogres back. The ogre stops in it's tracks, the blood stops pouring from it's chest, and it lowers it's now much clearer gaze to Timothy.

The tail-man runs from the forest, his almost black rapier drawn,  passes James and shouts: "Forget the damn diplomacy!" He jumps over the tree trunk while running, charging past the 2-axes-orc, heading towards the orc that was hit by his dagger. The still screaming orc's voice turns to incomprehensible gurgling as the tail-man slits it's throat with one horizontal strike. Electric surges run through the orc, making it twitch unnaturally, and it collapses to it's back.

The other (now grataxe wielding) orc next to the tail-man shouts and swings it's axe in a mighty swim at the tail-man. The orc's attack is interrupted by your guide's swing towards the orc which forces it to interrupt the attack or lose half of it's face.

The ogre seems to be regaining it's strength quickly, and it let's out a tremendous roar. It's eyes seem to lose all that there was left of human-like intelligence, and turn into those of a raving monster. Somehing else seems to be happening to the ogre also, as all of it's muscles swell. The ogre charges at Timothy, roaring manically, and basically jumps at him. Having really no chance of stopping the charging, muscular, at least 500-pound raging mass jumping at him, Timothy gets tacled by the ogre to the ground. The ogre closes it's hand around Timothys rapier-hand and shoulder, pushing him to the ground, still roaring. (OOC: You're grappled )

Running after Timothy, Orland notices that something has gone terribly wrong as it seems like Timothy is already in a "slightly" bad position, Orland thrusts his rapier to the ogre's shoulder. The orge reacts like being bitten by a bug and roars again, turning it's raging eyes to Orland. (OOC: Just though that you might want to help Timothy instead of "flanking" the ogre, as it's not possible anymore. Just correct me if you want to do something else.)

Seeing that the fight is already raging fully, James tries to perform the flying kick at the 2-axes-orc. He delivers a devastating hit at the orc's shoulder, as the orc fails to dodge. The orc isn't finished this easily though, and it swings it's axes at James, it's first swing missing his head by mere inches. But distracted by the first swing, James fails to notice the other axe closing at his chest. The axe slices through his clothes and connects the flesh benath, cleaving a nice cut at James's chest. Fortunately for James, he managed to back of so that the axe didn't cleave but the surface, and the wound isn't deep enough to be anywhere near fatal. The orc grins, triumphtantly.

OOC: I changed the HP calculation to max at first level, and 0.75 at levels after that. James just lost 8 HP.

This has to be the longest post I have ever written here.  _*Note to self: Sneak attacks do scary amounts of damage.*_

Say hello to my "little" friend...


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 16, 2003)

*OoC:* Did you remember that the ogre loses its Dex bonus to AC when grappling?

*IC:* "Now I need to get somebody to fix my suit! You stupid orc, this was expensive!"
James unleashes a barrage of three punches at the orc's face.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 16, 2003)

OOC: Look, this is what comes of being heroic, and not even one pretty lass around to see it!


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 16, 2003)

Orland wastes no time trying to join the grapple with the obviously stronger ogre but instead unleashes a full attack on it whilst it is focused on grappling Timothy. 

Orland calls out to Timothy, "Hang on there lad, did'na noone tell you not to wrestle with folk bigger than yerself?"


----------



## Timothy (Mar 23, 2003)

Paniting haevily and obviously not happy with the situation Timothy Calls Back

"Ah, but a hero's got to do what a hero's got to do."

Only difference is I'd rather be a live Coward then a dead hero!
He thinks.


----------



## Xael (Mar 24, 2003)

The robe-orc mumbles again, and this time two identical copies of him appear. They then pass through the "real" robe-orc, making it kind of a hard to know which one of them is the real anymore. The three then form a triangular formation, one "orc" watching at a different direction.

The tail-man spins around and slits the other greataxe-orc's throat too, and it also falls to the ground, gurgling.

The ogre, still holding Timothy, raises Timothy up into the air and merrily (or not) tosses him towards Orland. Fortunately for Orland, he manages to dodge the flying Timothy, who falls to the ground behind him. (Note to self: Ogres are not good in ranged combat.)

After dodging Timothy, Orland closes in and delivers three strokes at the ogre. First only scratches it's gigantic hand, second almost pierces it's throat, and the third sinks in it's stomach. The ogre staggers backwards, holding the wound near it's throat, but still doesn't fall. (You almost got 2 criticals, you lucky bastard.)

James's first punch hits the 2-axes-orc in the face, and you can hear a small crunch. The second attack misses because of the orcs movement away from him, and the third punch is stopped by orc's axe's flat side.

The orc spits couple of teeth from it's mouth, and again swings it's axes towards James. The first one, which already stopped James's last blow, changes it's course and scratches James's shoulder. The second aims to the head, but James manages to dodge the sharp end and gets hit by the orc's fist connecting to his temple.


OOC: Timothy takes 4 points of subdual damage. James takes total of 8 points of damage.

And again, sorry about the long delay. I'm probably quite busy this week also.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 24, 2003)

Timothy stands up, while talking under his breath about "Filthy ogres..." Timothy Get's out his rapier once again And goes arpund the ogre tp flank him, delivering a great blow witrh his sneak attack ability.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 24, 2003)

"Do you have any idea how much that hurt?"
James rubs his hand that hit the axe as he spins around and aims two kicks at the orc.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 25, 2003)

If Timothy doesn't fell the ogre Orland will make a full attack from a flanking position. Otherwise he will move to intercept the robed orc and attack one of the images.


OOC: _Almost_ got two criticals, heh I'd call that un-lucky


----------



## Xael (Mar 31, 2003)

Timothy gets up and easily gets into flanking position, as the ogre seems to be barely able to keep standing. He easily manages to thrust his rapier into the orge's chest, and the ogre falls to it's knees.

The robe-orc(s) seems to panic at the sight of the ogre falling, and the three identical copies hold their hands with their thubs touching and mumble something again. Suddenly a sheet of flame washes towards Timothy, who fortunately (for him) manages to dodge behind the kneeing and apparently dying ogre. Unfortunate for the ogre he is using as a cover, is the fact that it's clothes catch fire. Burning and obviously now very dead ogre falls flat to the ground.

The tail-man picks his dagger from the orc's corpse and throws it at the 2-axes-orc, sinking the dagger to its back. The orc winches, and James uses the momentary advantage to punch the orc at it's ugly face. Distracted by the sickening crunch of breaking jaw-bone, the orc desperately swings it's axe towards James, this time missing horribly.

After the robe-orc's fiery attack, Orlands jumps in and strikes at one of the orcs. His rapier passes through and one robe-orc clone disappears. The two robe orcs still intact start to look quite desperate.

OOC:

Inez: Well, you got one critical, I just didn't type/write it very clear.

I wonder why I always seem to update this on mondays?


----------



## Timothy (Mar 31, 2003)

Timothy continues his mubling, but the words now change to something that has to do with 'filthy', 'wizards' and 'fire'

He gets up again and charges one of the robe orcs, thinking 'one down, and here he goes'


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 2, 2003)

Orland becomes all business, his joking put aside as he engages the robed orc with brutal efficiency. He makes a full attack with his rapiers, first taking out the image and then attempting to bury a rapier in the orc's belly.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2003)

"That must hurt like a dozen needles stuck up your throat, doesn't it?"
James aims two more blows at the orc's broken jaw bone.


----------



## Xael (Apr 7, 2003)

Timothy charges the robe-orc(s) and strikes his rapier into other of them, the image then happily disappearing into thin air, leaving only the real robe-orc left.

If the robe-orc had looked desperate, then he's even more so now. Apparently noticing that he's got no change against you, he turns around, starts running and jumps straight into the river,  thinking it as a less dangerous option than fighting you. The orc isn't a good swimmer though, as the current starts carrying him away to the downstream.

Meanwhile, James punches the orc again into it's face and this time the orc groans and falls to it's back.

The tail-man stares after the robe-orc and shakes his head, mumbling something about "stupid orcs". "I think thats all. You allright?", he says to nobody in particular while turning around.

OOC: Exam week going, but I'm starting to get most of the already late school work done. Hopefully I'll post more often now.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 8, 2003)

James waves his hand and returns to his real guise. He immediately starts inspecting the damage done to his fine suit.
"Savage beings... they don't respect fine clothing."


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 9, 2003)

"Ta ta", Orland waves to the robe clad orc as it struggles to keep it's head above water. "Have a nice trip, but ya really should 'ave worn somethin' a bit more practical if yer were planning on having a swim".

Orland then proceeds to scout out the campsite carefully, just to see if there's anything that he missed on casual observation when they were setting the ambush.


----------



## Xael (Apr 11, 2003)

The camp holds no secrets, as the only things are three orc corpses and a burning ogre corpse. The campfire still burns quite well, but most of the meat the orcs & ogre were eating is now quite dirty, having been dropped to the ground. The only "interesting" thing is the small, ragged, dirty, brownish sack near the tree trunk. 

The orcs's only clearly visible equipment consists of two scale mails, splint mail, two greataxes, two handaxes and the clothes they're wearing. The ogre's huge greatclub also rests on the ground.

Sheathing his rapier, the tail-man goes to get his dagger from the orc's corpse and politely uses the orc's clothes to clean it. After that, he goes to check the boat, mumbling something under his breath.


----------



## Xael (Apr 15, 2003)

*Bump*


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 15, 2003)

James concentrates for a moment, healing the wound on his chest.
He then goes over to check out the sack left by their foes.


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 17, 2003)

"What 'ave we got there then Jimmie?"


----------



## Xael (Apr 17, 2003)

James manages to heal all of his wounds. The sack contains only a bunch of coins, but the coins all seem to be made of platinium. They're numbered in dozens, and they've got a the emblem of the royal family Obarskyr in them (dragon). 

The tail-man finishes his boat-checking trip. "I can't believe it, they managed *not* to break my boat. Well now, lets get this trip over with and get our butts to the other side of the river." He then unties the rope from the tree trunk.

OOC: Obaskyr is the family that rules the Cormyr, the regent Alusair Obarskyr having the throne at the moment.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 17, 2003)

"I found their pay for breaking my suit."
He ties the sack to his side.
"We'll divide 'em up when we're not in hostile territory."
He then heads out to help get the boat to the river and on the way.


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 20, 2003)

"Right you are taily, time to get to our destination and find out our mission. You know, the one yer payin' us for."

Orland climbs into the boat and keeps his eyes peeled on the riverbanks as they pull out.


----------



## Xael (Apr 21, 2003)

After you leave the shore, the tail-man picks up the oars and starts slowly rowing towards the other shore. Seeminly not-so-used-to rowing, he you can hear him mumbling a few curses when the stream pushes the boat to the downstream. He glances at the bag James took from the camp, but instead starts to talk about something else: "So, now that the unavoidable chit-chat won't slow us down any more than this rived does, I think it's time for introductions. I'm called Taeghen."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 22, 2003)

"A pleasure to meet you, I'm James. But judging from the fact that we were called by you, you already knew that."


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 22, 2003)

"Taeghen eh? Well, Orland's the name I usually go by."

Orland watches Taeghen amusedly as he struggles with the oars. "You're city folk 'aint ya? How 'boat I take care of the rowing and you tell us a bit more about this mission we'll be doin' for ya."


----------



## Xael (Apr 22, 2003)

Nodding, Taeghen grins and speaks: "Now, how'd you guess that? Let's say that I'm not particulary fond of wild nature. Besides, It's not like we're going to the other side of the ocean are we? I can manage till the shore." He then draws breath and continues: "Well *the* mission really depends on you. We're getting more "job offers" than our first group could handle, so we decided to recruit more people. You, shortly put. We'we got few leftover jobs for you to choose from. I'll detail the options once we'll get to the hea..."

This is when a small pin attached to Taeghen's shirt starts glowing a dull gray-white light. A gruff male (probably dwarven) voice interrupts Taeghens talking: "You're late you numbskull! Do you enjoy making me stand in this stupid, dark, wet, creepy and dirty excuse of a forest? My boots are already all muddy and...", and then the voice suddenly cuts off and the pin stops glowing.

"Yes dear...", Taeghen mumbles. He touches the pin and it starts to glow again. "We're on our way, but we're a "bit" too much downstream, so you'd better start walking this way, shorty.", he says while starting to row faster. The pin stops glowing again. "And that", he says with a grin, "is our "master-of-unbelievable-amounts-of-useless-knowledge". You'll like him."


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 24, 2003)

"So, the boss is a dwarf, eh? Oh well, I won't hold it against him, at least his gold'll be good", Orland chuckles. 

"As for unbelievable amounts of useless knowledge - there's no such thing. *All* knowledge is useful if ya know how to make use of it. Believe me, I've made a living of it an' I only have moderate amounts of useless knowledge at my disposal."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2003)

"The only thing I care if he knows is when and how much do we get paid."
James once again looks down at his torn shirt.
"I can't charm ladies in a suit like this, much less look like an aristocrat."


----------



## Xael (Apr 27, 2003)

"Well, he's not the boss as in the particular meaning of the word. He just acts like it.", Taeghen says. "As for the usefulness of knowledge, I have to admit that some of the stuff he knows is useful, but most of it is just plain boring. Which doesn't mean we can't make money of it though."

The boat soon reaches the other shore, and Taeghen gets off the boat. He pulls the boat a bit more away from the water to the ground. "Now we just need to wait for the "boss" to get here.", he sighs.


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 28, 2003)

"How 'bout I check around an' make sure there's no 'boat thieves' arround. Would'na want ta give the boss a bad impression." Orland chuckles and heads off to quickly scout out the area.


----------



## Xael (Apr 30, 2003)

Taeghen looks like he's going to say something, but instead mumbles "Whatever...".

Orland finds absolutely nothing or nobody out of ordinary from the dark forest surrounding the river, though he can't be absolutely sure about anything, as the forest *is* pretty dark. When returning to the boat and beach/shore, Taeghen is sitting on the edge of the boat, apparently quite bored.

At this point everybody hears a loud curse coming from the upstream... It's too dark for you to see the speaker though.

"You owe me a new pair of boots!"


----------



## Timothy (May 5, 2003)

Hey Guys!

I'm sorry that I haven't posted in a while, I've been very busy. I'll read it up and start posting again soon.


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2003)

"Let's get going, our situation isn't getting any better by staying here."


----------



## Xael (May 8, 2003)

As expected, a dwarf walks towards you from the darkness. What might not be quite expected though, is his appearance. The dwarf's skin is plain gray, his moderately short beard is also gray, and he is dressed in gray robes. A crossbow is hanging from his belt. He gives a quick, judging glance to you. 

"I agree with Mr. fancy-pancy here. But because of a reason unknown to me, we are noticeably farther from the headquarters than I'd bother to be., he says while staring at Taeghen, seeminly annoyed. 

"And frankly, I couldn't really care about walking back through this goddamn forest. Unless anybody has something against it, I might consider sparing a teleportation spell., after this he points at Taeghen and his voice hardenes noticeably. "This is *not* going to be a habit, mind you. I can't afford to use all my spells because of your stupid tricks."

Taeghen looks like he couldn't care less about the dwarf's ramblings, and with a grin on his face says: "And this, dear gentlemen, is our great wise-ass Thorik."

OOC: First, great to see you come (hopefully) back Timothy. I was already wandering where you were.

Secondly, sorry again for not posting for a while, but I had an exam and blah, blah...

Third, Thorik is a gray dwarf (Duergar), which is a dwarven sub-race quite comparable to Dark elves.


----------



## Dalamar (May 9, 2003)

"Nice to meet you, especially if you're going to teleport us away."
James ignores the fact that his outfit was assaulted verbally.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 11, 2003)

"A'right then Thorik, how 'bout you get us where we're goin' an' then we can get to talking about what yer going to be paying us for."


----------



## Xael (May 12, 2003)

"Fine, whatever.", Thorik mumbles and walks to the boat first, touches it with his other hand while mumbling something incomprehensible. After he's done, the boat disappears (no sound effects or smoke).

He then takes few steps back, turns to you and speaks: "Now, if you'd all come a little bit closer...", followed by "Not that close!", when Taeghen smacks him to the back of his head with his reddish tail.

When you finally gather yourselves to a distance he deciphers about right, Thorik begins an overdramatic chant accompanied by some (overdramatic) movement by the part of his hands. He then touches all of you (Taeghen is stomped on his toes instead) and your vision suddenly goes blurry.

After what seems like a few seconds, your vision comes back to supposedly normal and you find yourselves from a small clearing. There's a mountain cliff on one side of you, river in other, and the forest surrounds other directions.

Thorik let's out a sigh of relief and starts walking towards a small, dilapidated hut that is built right attached to the cliff.

"Well here we are, come in, come in...", he says while opening a door that looks like it could fall down in any moment. Taeghen gestures you to go in first.


----------



## Dalamar (May 12, 2003)

James walks slowly inside, looking around himself carefully.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 19, 2003)

Orland looks around incredulously having expected something much grander then slaps himself on the forehead. "Where's the real base, underground?"


----------



## Xael (May 19, 2003)

The hut is completely dark as you enter, but Thorik mumbles something again and four globes of light appear. Two of them spread to other ends of the hut while the other two follow Thorik to the back wall. The inside looks at least as old and abandoned as the outside, with some old chairs, table and some other simple furniture that has already decayed beyond use.

Thorik glances at Orland and speaks: "Mostly, it has been dug to the mountain itself. The guy who owned it liked to have a strong and secure home." After that, he touches the back wall and mumbles something like "Arbadacarba". 

Then a door-sized portion of the wall "clicks" and starts "sinking" to the ground with noticeable "stone-against-stone" -sound. Well before the "door" has sunk enough for Thorik (being a dwarf) to see to other side (not to mention enough for him to step over it), Taeghen takes a short spring and hops into the awaiting darkness through the opening, head-first. "Won again, shorty." You can hear a soft "thump" from the other side as he lands, but can only see that there is some kind of a corridor (carved to the mountain) behind the door.

Grumbling (apparently curses) under his breath, Thorik waits for the door to lower completely down and steps to the corridor, the light globes following him.

"Watch the first step."

OOC: Hmph. My delays in posting to this thread are starting to annoy even myself. I'll just lie to myself that I'm not lazy, but simply trying not to railroad you too much. Please post something (like "boo") to indicate that you're ready to proceed when you have absolutely nothing else to say/do so I can try (I just have to force my lazy self to update) to continue the damn game.


----------



## Dalamar (May 22, 2003)

James walks inside, following their guides.


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2003)

The corridor starts with few steps downwards, but then continues vertically. Two of the light globes float around you and the two other stay near Thorik. After you have walked what you would think as a few hundred feet, the corridor suddenly widens and you can see Taeghen waiting near quite large wooden double-doors, which look like they have been made very delicately. The doors are full of some kind of carvings forming symmetric pictures.

Thorik stops for a few seconds by the doors, but then pushes them open. There is still more darkness on the other side, but you can see a very fine dark (red?) mat on the floor. Thorik leads you few steps inside and then stops. 

"Well here we are. Finally, I might say. But I suspect that we need a bit more illumination..."

"Sthgil!"

Suddenly the light globes scatter in different directions at fast speed. You then find yourselves standing in the middle of a quite large hall, now burning lanterns, torches, roof-candle-thingies etc. filling the whole room with pleasant light. There are large stairs going up to a 10-foot-wide inside-balcony, which goes around the whole hall near the walls. The 20 feet high room is decorated by a whole-floor blood-red carpet with golden icons woven here and there, impressive tapestries hanging from the balcony and the walls picturing the sigils of almost all the countries/lands/organisations you know of. The whole rooms gives a blood-reddish impression. Everything seems to scream about extreme wealth.

"It's not much, but we call it home.", Thorik says with a grin.

You hear the double-doors being closed.


----------



## Dalamar (May 26, 2003)

"Stylish."
James looks around, taking in the look of the place.
"You wouldn't happen to have some extra clothing somewhere? I need a new shirt, this one got torn on the way here. And my boots aren't in the best of conditions."


----------



## Inez Hull (May 28, 2003)

Orland slowly scans the room and as he notices and evaluates the wealth on display his smile widens. He pulls up a chair and puts his hands behind his head, making himself right at home. "Al'right then, lets talk some business. I plot much better with a drink though, you don' have any brandy do you?"


----------



## Xael (May 29, 2003)

"Dont' you just hate it when it happens...", Thorik says and snaps his fingers. The cuts in James's shirt disappear and the shirt is as good as new.

He then looks at Orlands and grins. "I agree on the drink part, and *of course* we have brandy. It's just that it's all upstairs." He turns to Taehgen. "Go boy, fetch! And bring the damn papers while you're at it."

Taeghen shakes his head, but still goes up the stairs and disappears through a door there.

Now, I'll just shortly go through the facts you need to know if you're working for us: 

First, we get the assignments from all kinds of clients. You do the dirty work. 

Second, we take one third of the payments. This is partly because we're so damn greed, but includes some help from our part. For example, the brandy, exellent shirt-repairing services, and lodging here. 

Third, you've never heard of us. Period.

Oh, and we've got loads of magical and not-so-magical goodies we can *sell* you, if you're interested.

Any questions?


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2003)

As his shirt repairs itself, James is first startled a bit but then a contempt smile comes to his face.
"Much appreciated."
He listens through Thorik's explanations silently, nodding at each part.
"Only one question: what's our first assignment?"


----------



## Xael (Jun 4, 2003)

"Well...", Thorik starts and turns to look at the door upstairs. The door opens soon after, and a 3-foor-diameter disc floating in the air floats from the doorway to your direction. There's a dirty gnome clothed in an oversized chain shirt, burned gray boots, and overall gray outfit sitting on the disc. Even his skin seems to be gray, though the only skin you can see is his bald head. (OOC: Deep gnome, Svirfneblin.)

When the disc floats closer to the stairs, the bald gnome picks up a helmet from the disc and stucks it into his head. The disc floats down the stairs while the gnome lets out a childish "Whee...". The gnome also seems to be carrying a tray with a bottle of brandy and few glasses on it.

The disc stops next to Thorik, who sighs. While the gnome hops off the disc, Taeghen arrives from the door. At least you think it's Taeghen, because of the same fine black-red clothes and a pointed tail, but his face seems to have changed a bit. If his skin and eyes changing to deep red, his ears turning to pointed elven ears, and the small but noticeable fangs in his grinning mouth count as "a bit".

Taeghen and Thorik don't seem to care at all, and Taeghen tosses a scroll to Thorik on the way down. He tosses more scrolls, which Thorik again tosses on the disc floating next to him. Thorik then opens the first scroll, glances it and speaks:

"Uh, yeah, you can choose from the following:

One possibility is stealing evidence that indicates one particular noble working with the red wizards of Thay from his mansion.

(Picks up and opens another scroll)

Second is retrieving some stupid thing to a collector from ruins in the middle of a forest. 

Third is "Recovering an object with only sentimental value"... from pixies.

Fourth is "persuading" a Zhentarim agent in the stonelands to stop rallying the goblinoids there.

Fifth is delivering a message to some bandit leader at some marsh.

Sixth and the last at the moment is to find out what the hell has happened to some people occupying a building at the stonelands.

You can decide yourselves or we can let the dice decide. Ask for more information about the jobs that interest you.

Oh yeah, the brandy. Help yourselves." He picks up a glass and the bottle from the tray (which is now resting on the disk) and fills his own glass.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2003)

James pours himself some brandy, sniffs the arome and then sips it. He then nods approvingly.
"On to business, then. This bandit leader, his marsh isn't the lizard marsh, is it?"


----------



## Xael (Jun 7, 2003)

Thorik picks up the srcoll again and reads it. "No, he's somewhere in the marsh of Tun, beyond the mountains, in the opposite direction. Not much lizardfolk there, but it's mostly tainted by... something. And the bandits of course, who aren't very friendly."

OOC: Timothy has last posted something on 05-18-2003 03:47 PM, which makes me wonder if he's having a damn long vacation, or something has happened to him. I'm not particulary happy either way. The interesting thing is, that he's constantly on at MSN Messenger...


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 8, 2003)

Orland perks up immediately and asks in an affected 'noble' voice, "Ooh pray do tell about the good fellow who's risking having his reputation sullied by associating with Thay. I do love a good dragging through the mud." He then switches to his customary drawl, "especially when there's a bit o' blackmail t' be done!"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2003)

"Anyway, who'se the gnome?"


----------



## Xael (Jun 15, 2003)

Thorik rolls his eyes and speaks: "Well, this particular noble has been forming some kind of deals with the Red Wizards (of Thay), and while the noble is stupid enough that he has leaked this information, the officials can't just rush in and whack him for it. Mainly because the idiot belongs to one of the most respected and larges noble houses, such act could very well cause too much ruckus among the other nobles. So they need somebody to somehow prove his connection to red wizards. Either by digging up his diary, contracts or something. The idiot  has - or so they say - some kind of habit to write things down in case he forgots them. Or just scare him enough to stop the deals with them, but it's highly unlikely that the Thayans would let him live after that."

"And the gnome's Stolig, our uhh... Mr. fixit.", Thorik continues, at the same time trying to silently indicate that he thinks the gnome as a bit mad.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 17, 2003)

"They say that laughter is th' hidin' place o' fools, but I've always thought it was amongst the nobility that they 'id. Case in point our high born friend eh?"

Orland strokes his chin while mental gears churn, "So then, what's the muster on bringin' this high pickaroon down lowly?"


----------



## Xael (Jun 17, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *"So then, what's the muster on bringin' this high pickaroon down lowly?" *




This is the first time I have to ask this on these boards, but here it goes: What??? Does that refer on the pay or something?


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, got it in one. I kinda just made that up as an attempt at cant and thought it just made enough sense.


----------



## Xael (Jun 19, 2003)

Thorik checks the scroll again. "700 gold pieces per head to you, naturally plus any things you might "accidentally" find on the way."

OOC: We can expect that Timothy is out by now. He's now just vanished. I'll try to recruit some more players.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 21, 2003)

"Hmm, hopefully there's a few things to pick up along t' way then. Don' take this the wrong way, but 700 crowns is pretty slim pickin's for gettin' tangled up in the affairs of noblemen and Thay no less. "


----------



## Xael (Jun 21, 2003)

"Hey, don't blame me for it. We're just the middlemen in the payings. Maybe they aren't as worried as they say. Who knows. But as you said, the guy *is* a noble. He should have something the law enforcement won't miss when they get to throw him to jail or something."

OOC: I'm just throwing these prices off the top off my head.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2003)

OoC: Isn't that _off_ the top of my head?

IC: James takes another sip of his brandy.
"Maybe we'll even pick up some fine ladies on the mission. Do we have a time limit?"


----------



## Xael (Jun 22, 2003)

Thorik shrugs. "Not that I know of. So are you going to give this one a shot or what? Taeghen can get you there now or tomorrow, as there's not that much night left."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 23, 2003)

"Aye, I'm happy to take up this one if you are James. But if we do we'd best wait till tomorrow night," he stops and grins, " 'cos night is our time."

After a thoughtful pause Orland muses, "Anyway I'd rather not go in cold. Have ya got any plans for this Lord's manor, or even his _name_ for that matter, I wouldna' mind askin' a few questions in the right places first."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 23, 2003)

"It sounds as good as any. Our dear lord wouldn't happen to have parties planned? Those are always good places to pick up... information."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 23, 2003)

Orland chuckles and whispers to James with a mocking reproach, "c'mon James, keep yer eyes on the prize", then with a straight face, "ye can always buy yerself a wench for the night with our profits."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 23, 2003)

"Where's the thrill in buying one? Besides, if I can help myself and the mission, who'se to say I shouldn't do so?"
An innocent smile plays on James' lips as he speaks.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 24, 2003)

"Ah, the thrill an' the risk of it, well that I can understand."


----------



## Xael (Jun 25, 2003)

Thorik coughs: "Mourgram Sudeiman Sphaerideion the Third."

And we don't really have plans, but I think we can do someting. Sto.", he says while snapping his fingers to Stolig. With a smile the gnome jumps up once, mumbles quickly something while fiercely whisking his hands around. Then in the air, there appears a miniature (2ft * 2ft * 2ft*) floating city, with multiple dark towers rising above other buildings. Thorik groans. "Not that again! You know what I meant! I don't know where you've got that thing to your mind, but I want the goddamn mansion!"

Stolig seems hurt, but the city shifts and changes to look like a three-story miniature mansion, with a small block of land beneath it. Trorik clears his throat. "Well, right. That's the one. It's located in Marsember, naturally in the wealthy area. There's a bit of land between it and other buildings, so it should be pretty easy to find. Mr. idiot-noble has his private quarters at the third floor, there's some kind of a party hall in the center of the building, just inside the front door. There should also be a back door for kitchen. There's few guards in different parts of the building, plus naturally huge array of servants. The officials want to avoid hurting them, mind you. That's about where our knowledge of the inside ends. Possible entry points are of course the front door, back door, windows, and you might get inside from the sewer system, but... nevermind. 

There should be couple more people waiting for you at Marsember, so you won't be working on this alone.

And Mour-whatever loves parties, but mostly goes to other people's parties. He's known to arrange few of them occasionally though.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 26, 2003)

"What's the time frame on this? I would'na mind checking a few places for infrormation is all, especially the taverns his servants frequent. And I'm sure that James could make _productive_ use of any party this Mourie guy will be at if he he could manage to get himself invited."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 26, 2003)

[double post]


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## Xael (Jun 27, 2003)

"As long as it doesn't take weeks or something, the officials and we are happy."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 28, 2003)

"How 'bout it then Jimmie? We do some nosing about first an' once we've got a few more ideas we'll scope the Big M's villa and set up the score."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2003)

"Sounds right to me. And right now a place to sleep in would be good."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 28, 2003)

"Or 'nuther glass of brandy or two."


----------



## Xael (Jun 28, 2003)

Thorik grabs the brandy bottle from the tray, and hands it to Orland. "Stolig can show you where you can take a nap. We've got lots of spare rooms here." 

Stolig jumps on the floating disc and floats to somewhere behind the stairs (at the same floor you are now). Taeghen picks up the scrolls and hops upstairs and through the door.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2003)

James moves after Stolig.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 29, 2003)

After a few drinks Orland also retires, ready to begin some scrounging, gossiping and muckraking the next day.


----------



## Xael (Jun 30, 2003)

Stolig floats through a door behind the stairs to downstairs. The downstairs has series of doors with small rooms behind them, each one seeminly identical, containing a bed, shelves, and a closet. The place has multiple lanterns as a source of light, each one equipped with a hood to place over it. Stolig whisks to the general direction of the doors, mumbling something incomprehensible, and floats back upstairs.

*Xael's time-warp (TM)*

You awoke the next day (more likely the same day, but...) from whatever room you happened to choose.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 2, 2003)

Orland will try and wrangle a good breakfast out his employers and then start gearing up ready to leave. He approaches Thorik and asks, "Don' suppose you'll be able to magick us to the city in question? I'm keen ta get snoopin' an' on the job as soon as possible."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 2, 2003)

James joins Orland just as he is speaking with Thorik.
"Yes, we should start our job as soon as possible."


----------



## Xael (Jul 3, 2003)

You find Thorik, Taeghen and Stolig from the kitchen. Stolig is is finishing breakfast while you speak with Thorik. "I'm not leaving at the moment, but Taeghen can take you there.", he says while digging a ring from his pocket and tossing it to Taeghen (who catches it). "Just tell him when you're ready to go."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 4, 2003)

"Let's get goin' then Taeghen, there's fun waitin' ta be had."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 4, 2003)

"Yes, let's get going, there are boundless adventures to be had."


----------



## Xael (Jul 5, 2003)

*James & Orland*

Taeghen puts the ring to his finger, then his form shifts to that of an old human man in dirty clothing. "There we go again, not a moment of peace here.", he whines (clearly non-seriously). "Youngsters these days...", he continues and changes back to "normal", but then touches you and mutters something. Then your eyesight goes all blurry again.

After a second or two, your vision clears again. You are standing in a smallish and non-decorated room with stone walls and miscellaneous stuff around. There are also couple of other people there besides of you. Taeghen speaks to nobody in particular: "Ah, yes. Now we're all gathered here. You all will be working as a team at least for this mission, so try to get along, will you.

*Others*

You've been told to wait here (I'll tell later what is "here") for other members of your team. Suddenly, when you are already probably deeply bored, three people appear from nowhere to the middle of the room. A reddish-skinned, red-clad, red-eyed, man with a pointy tail (whom you already know, see ooc thingy) speaks. "Ah, yes. Now we're all gathered here. You all will be working as a team at least for this mission, so try to get along, will you."



OOC: Ok, all the "new recruits" know all the basics of the thing, job and everything else (read the thread, it's not that long and you can skip most of it). You have been contacted by Taeghen (the reddish snob-guy) before so you know him. 

Everybody could now post something and give a description of their characters.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 5, 2003)

"And who might these be?"
James asks, raising an eyebrow.

James is a human male wearing clothes fitting for a noble.


----------



## Someone (Jul 5, 2003)

A young man, short and slim armed only with a dagger sits on a chair. He imposes little physically but has an air of quietness, someething perhaps weird, under his black hair. Dressed in fine dark clothes, a pair of blue eyes shine in his pale face, as do so a permanent smile of self confidence, contempt, or maybe that he´s not in his right mind.

"Hello" whispers "My name´s Rowenstin. I´ll provide magical support for this job"


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 5, 2003)

Jeffrey was bored, preparing for day of "hurry up and wait". He was glad to see that Taeghen had finally made contact again, this was beginning to get on his nerves.

    What everyone sees:
    A functionally dressed halfing male, two kukris at his hips and quiver on his back. A half-full scroll organizer can barely be seen poking out from under his clothes and a potion bandoleer is strapped around his waste. He has, or at least hopes he has, an air of understated professionalism.

    "We good to go?"


----------



## Thels (Jul 5, 2003)

A pretty dull looking guy is sitting in the corner of the room, his eyes seemingly shut. It's a human male of average height and weight, pale skin, brown eyes and not so long brown hair. He's dressed in thick animal hides, with small pouches attached to his clothes at several places. Except for the vestment he weaps on top, most clothes and the backpack on the ground next to him seem to have been mended on lots of occasions by someone who doesn't seem to be skillfull with knit and needles. A curved sword hangs at his side and a periapt hangs around his neck. The way his hair and beard looks, as well as the smell coming from his corner make you doubt he saw a lot of water during the last month or so.

He doesn't seem to be noticing anything.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 7, 2003)

Taeghen's other companion is a weathered looking man of early middle age. He is dressed in functional woodsmen's garb but the hilts of beautiful rapiers emerge from the folds of his cloak. His peasant hat is set to at a jaunty angle, matching the wry grin on his face. His eyes however, are keen and cold and seem to take in every detail of his new partners as he looks them over.

"So then, you'll be our partners in crime? Ah, well at least it's not more poppinjays ta th' rescue."

Orland turns to Taeghen with a grin, "So where are we then? I'm hopin' there's nary a boat involved in gettin' to our mark's roost."


----------



## Xael (Jul 13, 2003)

Taeghen chuckles dryly at Orland's comment. "We're in a cellar in the city under a house belonging to one of our friends. We use this as a hideout and a teleportation destination.", he says while his form shifts again to that of an old man in rags. "Let's go.", he continues and opens a door which seems to lead in a narrow staircase going up and ending to an another door. The second door leads you to a would-be-dark-if-it-wouldn't-be-midday alley.

"You can find the manor in that direction", Taeghen says while whisking his hand towards a row after row of buildings. "Just go that way until you have to cross the first canals. Then just start looking for the noble area and the mansion itself. I'll hang around somewhere near here if you need me, but I've got business to do too."

OOC: Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Someone (Jul 13, 2003)

"We´ll start immediately" says Rowenstin in his usual whisper. "I have some tricks that can tell us a lot about the house and who´s in it. However, I doubt we conclude it in a day. Where can we find a secure place, preferably where plans can be discussed without falling in the wrong ears?"

"That" continues "assuming we can´t come back where we just left, of course."


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 13, 2003)

Jeffrey follows upstairs, ""Aye, better find somewhere where we can plan without hassle. Know any inns where the locals mind their own business?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 14, 2003)

Orland scans his new workmates and asks, "dont s'pose any of you are locals by any chance? I was hopin' to do a bit o' diggin' before we pay our friend's house a visit. If we can find out the taverns that his servants frequent, I've a mind ta do a bit o' gossipin'. And Peacock here", he gestures to James, "was thinkin' of droppin' in on a party thrown by one of our pidgeon's mates."


----------



## Someone (Jul 14, 2003)

"Anyway"  whispers Rowenstin.  "Let´s get a general layout of the house. If one of you could come with me..." 

Rowenstin planst to get close to the house, looking for a quiet and lonely place, and cast _Arcane eye_ Then make the magical sensor enter the house and find out the disposition of rooms, and hopefully something interesting about it.


----------



## Thels (Jul 14, 2003)

When Taeghen mentions to leave the room, Byorn opens his eyes, grabs his stuff together and follows the rest of the group at a short distance. Outside he lends against a wall, listening to what's been said, but not saying a word so far.


----------



## Xael (Jul 16, 2003)

"Either back down there...", Taeghen says while pointing to the cellar. "...or in about any tavern/inn at the "not so filthy rich" area. Which is about anywhere else but near the nobles. There's lot of shady talk - smuggling and such things - done in the city."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 16, 2003)

"Sounds like my kinda town. Let's go find a bed an' then we can get abouts an' rake some muck."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 17, 2003)

"Sounds like it could be fun."
Says James with a smile on his lips.


----------



## Thels (Jul 17, 2003)

Byorn keeps earsdropping the conversation from a few feet away, probably content with whatever suggestion they make that includes staying within town, though none of those would make him really happy. The group has hardly seemed to notice Byorn, who is just fine with that, means he has to do less share in the talking part.


----------



## Someone (Jul 17, 2003)

Since no one seems interested in going with him, Rowenstin heads alone for the noble´s quarter. "Let´s see if I do something _useful_" whispers.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 18, 2003)

Jeffrey watches Rowenstein leave, "Gods damnit that guy creeps me out.". He decides to stick with the new guys, as they can't possibley be more disturbing than the two he's been cooped up in the cellar with.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 18, 2003)

"Ah, don' bother yerself, it's just a show." Orland doffs his hat and when he places it back on his head he takes on a similar _creepy_ appearance to Rowenstin. "If you've a mind to do it anyone can creep out the people around them." Orland resumes his normal bantering tone, "however I've found makin' yerself approachable to the right people pays off, 'specially if ya know how to get 'em talking."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 18, 2003)

"Yes, getting the right type of people talking is a handy skill..."
James pulls out a bottle of wine from one of his belt pouches.
"...and this little fella' helps with the ladies, especially when served in candlelight."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 19, 2003)

"Ah, Jimmie we'll 'ave to get our heads together someday, although I fear for the rest of the world's wallets, secrets and chastity once we do", Orland grins.

"A'right then lets get to it then. First order o' business, find a suitably shady inn where we won't stand out", at this he stares at his smelly new friend, "much anyway. Then we hit the taverns and parties of this two-bit town and rustle up what news we can."



[OOC: Xael, I'd like to get use of Orland's gather information and sense motive skills, which are his two main strengths as a rogue, to find out some helpful info about the Big M before we roll him.]


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 19, 2003)

"Sound good with me. Let's go..." James whirls around on his heel and points to a random direction, "...that way."


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 19, 2003)

Jeffrey follows James and Orland to whichever tavern they like, happy to, at last, be actually doing something. That the something seems to be a good thing, is merely an added bonus.


----------



## Thels (Jul 20, 2003)

_Right. Enough chit-chat. We're walking now._ Byorn walks after his collegues, trying to keep a low profile, which is far from successfull, considering his looks and smell.


----------



## Xael (Jul 24, 2003)

While Rowenstin takes off looking for the mansion (getting back to this soon), others start walking to the random direction James decided. They find a large three-story house soonish, with a sign reading "Troll's Banquet". The people going in and out don't really look like commoners, more like adventurers and "shady people", with a few merchants here and there.



OOC: I'm going away for two weeks, starting sunday. I might not have access to computer/internet.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 25, 2003)

"Aah looks like my sorta hovel. I'll have to trust your instincts a bit more often James."

Orland doffs his hat and when he replaces it his face takes on a different appearance, that of a slightly younger and less weathered man with nuetral, unmissable features. He steps into the light and noise of the inn and calls out over his shoulder, "Awright then, whose round is it, I'm parched"


----------



## Thels (Jul 25, 2003)

Byorn looks at the building, sighs and then heads in. He glimpses where his companions are heading, then goes for the bar and asks the barkeeper: "Got goat milk?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 25, 2003)

James moves his hand across his face, revealing the face of a half-elf from underneath. He then stumbles in after Orland.
"You owe me a drink, I got us here."


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 26, 2003)

Jeffrey sidles in behind and between you and decides, at this point, that whoever's round it is, it's not his.
"Well. we didn't tell the wizard where to find us, but if he's any damn good as a diviner he won't * need* us to tell him. Pale stout, please."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 28, 2003)

"There's a little rule o'thumb that I've found works well to resolve the old "whose round is it anyway" dispute", Orland smirks, "the person not drinkin' alcohol pays for everyone else."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 28, 2003)

"I like that rule" James pats Byorn's shoulder, "and you look like you do too. A bottle of wine for me, good barkeep."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 30, 2003)

"Brandy for me, and none o' that Sembian rubbish, there are times when only dwarven will do."


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 4, 2003)

"And be quick about it!", Orland calls out playfully. He then turns to James and mutters for his ears,"Hell, I've spent months at a time in the wild before and I ain't never forgot how ta order a drink."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 5, 2003)

"Months in the wild..."
James shivers visibly, and then winks.
"Not something I would do unless forced to."


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 6, 2003)

"It builds character Jimmy me boy. 'Course, ya can have too much o' that", he nods in Byorn's direction.


----------



## Thels (Aug 9, 2003)

Byorn slaps the bar, waiting for his goat milk, while looking at James and Orland. _What's wrong with a little outdoor life? And what's that about having too much character. Gash, these cityfolk people are complicated at times._

"A round ye want, ehh? Well, a round ye can get, but where I come from, the fella paying calls the drinks. Tender, make that 4 goat milk please!"


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 10, 2003)

"Hahahaha!", a low laugh comes from waist height as Jeffrey enjoys the tables being turned. You're not sure, but he may even have slapped his thigh,  "Goats milk it is then," nudges Byorn,  "I can match the lot of you mug for mug."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 10, 2003)

James looks appraisingly at Byorn.
"Goat milk, eh... so be it, I suspect we'll be having enough wine in the times to come."


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 10, 2003)

"Fair 'nough then", Orland grins to Byorn, then whispers out of the corner of his mouth to the barkeep, "top mine up with somethin' extra for kick if you will."


----------



## Thels (Aug 11, 2003)

Byorn smiles as he pays the barkeep and returns with the goat milks. As he sets them down on the table and gets himself seated, he yells "To our health!" before gulping down the milk.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 11, 2003)

"An' our wealth", Orlands grins before downing his milk.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 11, 2003)

Jefrfrey raises his mug, and then downs about a half of it before sipping the rest gentelly.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 11, 2003)

James sniffs his milk before taking a sip. 
"Well... It's free..."
He then proceeds to finish the mug.


----------



## Someone (Aug 11, 2003)

"The way to that house is a frigging long one" thinks Rowenstin.


----------



## Xael (Aug 12, 2003)

The first (and part of the second) floor of the tavern is a large hall with hordes of tables cramped up and filling almost the whole floor. Large wooden stairs lead to a balcony that goes around the room. Another set of stairs continues to the third floor from there. There are some doors both upstairs and downstairs. There are lots of people seated in the hall, but there's still some room left for you. Bartender is a middle-aged man, who doesn's seem to pay you much attention, probably because of the crowd.

After you are seated and have received your drinks, you're free to take a closer look at the other customers. Most people look a bit shady like (some of) you, but there's also a large amount of "adventurers" enjoying their time. Couple of people seemingly representing higher social classes are seated in different sides of the room, most of them having a chat with somebody. 

*Rowenstin:*

After walking a while, you find yourself in what is probably the trade area, judging from the better-built houses and the amount of people. When you continue walking towards the sea (where the nobles live), you hear a cry of pain from a shady alley nearby. "Help...", it says.



OOC: I've finally accuired a set of 3.5 books. Are you interested in converting to it? I would of course let you make some changes to your characters, if you find something new that you like or dislike. You don't need to own the 3.5 books, you can do fine with the 3.5 SRD. 

Vote for it, I'll probably go with the majority.


----------



## Thels (Aug 13, 2003)

When Byorn is done drinking his milk and his face got decorated with a milkmustache, he asks the others: "So... what's the plan?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 13, 2003)

"We stake out Mourie's roost 'till we get an idea where his servants like to wet their whistle's. Then Jimmie an' I go to work. Meanwhile the rest of you investigate the house, circumspect like, and come up with a plan to combine with ours."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 13, 2003)

"That's pretty much it so far. So we've got places to, parties to crash."


----------



## Someone (Aug 14, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Rowenstin:*
> 
> After walking a while, you find yourself in what is probably the trade area, judging from the better-built houses and the amount of people. When you continue walking towards the sea (where the nobles live), you hear a cry of pain from a shady alley nearby. "Help...", it says.




Rowenstin stops. And is about to continue. Finally, afters some steps, he comes back, gets the invisibility wand out of a pocket and waves it over him, dissapearing from sight. Then, walks silently forward...

[Xael, my computer crashed, and all the hard drive data is now unavailable. That includes Rowenstin´s sheet. could you send him back to this e-mail: cathloy2@yahoo.es ?]





> OOC: I've finally accuired a set of 3.5 books. Are you interested in converting to it? I would of course let you make some changes to your characters, if you find something new that you like or dislike. You don't need to own the 3.5 books, you can do fine with the 3.5 SRD.
> 
> Vote for it, I'll probably go with the majority.




I´m for changing, but how do you plan to do the change?


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

Byorn is silent for a bit, as he thinks things over. "Hmm, I could keep an eye on the house without drawing attention for quite a while, checking who goes in and out. But that doesn't do us much good if we don't know what the guy we're after looks like in the first place. Could still be usefull in watching who goes in and out, though."


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 17, 2003)

"Hang out for bit, check the routine. The more socially inclined of us to see what they can dig up. Find out if he's holding any parties so some of us can get in and scope the place, or if he's going to any so we can do the job when he's out. If we can draw off some of his servents and guards so much the better. He got any other estates we know of?"


----------



## Xael (Aug 18, 2003)

As Rowenstin goes to check the alley, he sees a man lying farther away in the alley, in the shadows cast by the buildings. The man seems to be holding his side and mumbling silent cries of pain and help. 

The alley is half-full of old barrels and other thrash.



OOC: I'm not sure what you mean with the "how do you plan to do the change". If we convert, you could still keep the items you've bought under 3.0 rules, but their functions change accordingly. You could change a level or two of your classes, if you find that the classes have changed that much (nothing drastic though).


----------



## Someone (Aug 18, 2003)

[That was what I wanted to know. I´m for the change, I like the new version better]

Rowenstin, still invisible, tries to move as silently as he can. The one that wounded this man could still be here. Then he has an idea: cast a Minor Image, making four city guards come into the alley making a lot of noise. Rowenstin moves next to the image of one of the guards and says "I think I heard something over there" like if the guard were the one speaking.


----------



## Xael (Aug 24, 2003)

As the city guards step to the alley, the wounded man stirs, jumps up, and starts running for the other end of the alley, seemingly not so wounded after all. Behind the barrels and other miscellaneous trash nearer you, another man jumps out and follows him. You see that this dark-clad man is holding a sap in his hand, which he hurriedly ditches as he runs away.

OOC: Someone: I *think* that I sent you Rowenstin's sheet to the e-mail you told to send it. Did you receive it?

How do others think of 3.5? I remember there was some talk of it in the ooc thread, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2003)

[Yes, I have it, thanks]

Rowenstin lets the illusion die. "Nice city" murmurs, and then resumes his previous way.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 8, 2003)

Several drinks later...

"Ah welsh, timesh for bed", Orland slurs and grins lopsidedly at his companions. "Work ta be done tamarrow, sho besht be off ta bed. AAh, I jus said that didni?", at this he breaks into giggling and stumbles towards the rooms.

Next morning a sober Orland showing no signs of a hangover swaggers into the common room, geared up and ready to begin the mission.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 9, 2003)

James tries to spot some charming wench to accompany himself for the night, but finding none heads catch some zz:s.

As the morning comes, he joins Orlando.
"So... off we go then?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 10, 2003)

Orland doffs his hat and then replaces it, changing in appearance to an awkward, spotty looking teenage peasant. "Don' need to tell you lot how ta act inconspicuous like do I?" Orland chuckles with a wink. 

"Let's get abouts ta the Big M's neighbourhood and find us a little roost to perch and hoot. Then we can all go about our thing..... which I know what'll be for Jimmie an' me, bein' sociable like. How 'bout the resta you boys? Rowenstin I'm guessin' be the wizardly sort an' Jeffrey be the footpaddin' sort but I'm not sure 'bout Byorn apart from the smellin bad sort. Mind you, that'd be a good cover ta keep snoopers from sniffin' about eh?"


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 13, 2003)

_What have I got myself into?_ wondered Jeffrey as the night wore on. The creepy diviner guy had wondered off, and his remaining companions' interpretation of "Hit the taverns and look for information" seemed to be "Hit the booze and look for strumpets". There was a marked abscence of professionalism around here, maybe he was too used to his old guild's organization.
      He shrugs, alternates goats milk and stout and tries to ensure none of the others talk too loosely whilst keeping his ears out, his trap shut and his back covered - but not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Thels (Sep 13, 2003)

_Why do they have to keep talking? Can't they settle in quietness for a sec?_ "Erm, Well, let's just say I can adept to situations. I could take a watch on the mansion without drawing any attention to myself. How about we all go off doing our business and return here in the evening?" Byorn asks, while ordering another goat milk.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 13, 2003)

James goes off and looks for the finest place that would let him in, with a little bribery if need be.


----------



## Xael (Sep 14, 2003)

*Rowenstin:*

After walking a while, Rowensting reaches the more wealthy part of the city, which consists of series of small islands connected by stone walkways (kind of bridges) and canals. This is the only place in the city where it doesn't smell faintly to swamp (the city is built on top of a former one), and also one of the few places with hard, flat land (and stone), mostly created by the rich.

Soon he spots the place he's been looking for: A large mansion built on an island, which now resembles a block built of bricks with land dropped on top of it. One road connects to the island, going through it and continuing to other islands. The mansion is surrounded by a moderately high fence. There seem to be no guards outside. There is also a gate behind the mansion, which leads to very small private place for a boat. The mansion has a largish garden around it.

Possible places of entry: Windows, Main Door, Back door, the Chimney, Balconies, and a sewer entrance positioned under the walkway/bridge (which oddily has lots of water coming out of it, even though it is on higher ground than the sea).


*OOC Others:* Let's just get this hastily over with, and I'll teleport/time-warp Rowenstin to the inn/tavern.


----------



## Someone (Sep 14, 2003)

[To make things as quick as possible

Rowenstin casts the following spell from a place where he can do that whithout being noticed, or at least while he thinks nobody is watching:

-Arcane Eye, to explore the mansion´s general layout. He´ll communicate that to the others, so if rowenstin comes back you could make it general knowledge.

-Being near it, Locate Object to find "a safe". Maybe the evidence we´re looking for are there.

If such thing is located in the mansion, then cast Clarividence _inside_ the safe. Notice that the spell grants 10-foot radius vision around the scrying sensor if there´s no light.

After that he´ll come back, and look for the others, preparing two more spells; locate object and Scrying. He´ll use again locate object to find a group member´s specific belonging (sorry for not remembering who, but I recall one of them has a distinctive rapier) When in a private room Rowenstin will Scry on the noble, to at least see where´s he.


----------



## Xael (Sep 16, 2003)

Rowenstin finds a suitable spot nearby, and after casting his spell finds an open window with the eye. The eye entering the mansion, Rowenstin starts his search. The first floor of the mansion is mainly conquered by a large party hall, a dining room and a kitchen (which has a back door to the garden and some kind of a hatch probably leading to the cellar), and some other rooms that have closed doors, preventing entry. The second floor (accessible from the large hall and kitchen) mostly consists of hallways and series of small rooms (with closed doors), which are probably servants' quarters. The third and the smallest floor consists of the private quarters of Mourgram (door closed).

During the floor-scanning, Rowenstin spots a dozen or so servants and a half-dozen guards (who just seem to bounce around the mansion and chat with others rather than pay any real attention to any serious guard duty. He also spots a fairly distinctive fellow in the second floor; A bald human man clad in red robes and tattooed head. The man seems to be respected (and/or feared) by the other people in the mansion, but he certainly isn't Mourgram himself.

Seem like proving Mourgram's connection to Red Wizards just got easier.


Casting _Locate Object_, Rowenstin detects a safe in the third-floor. The safe seems to contain gold, gems, rings, and other jewelry. There's also a book with a metal lock in it (to prevent it from being opened).


Rowenstin then gets safely back and finds others at the inn.


When scrying on Mourgram, he sees that the noble seems to be in some kind of high-style gambling place, tossing around gold and sipping drinks.

OOC: If you want to change something, say. I'll give you a closer map of the mansion once I've actually figured it out myself.  

Now, are we on the evening before or the new day morning...?


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 16, 2003)

> Now, are we on the evening before or the new day morning...?



 I dunno, you're the GM!!


----------



## Someone (Sep 17, 2003)

Let´s sse if now works: [OOC: Rowenstin´s not going to do anything more this evening, so for me, it´s ok to move to the next day. However, based on what we already know we can start making plans, and I´d like to delay the spell preparation time until we have them]


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 17, 2003)

OOC:
That depends if he can get back while Orland and James are still sober...


----------



## Xael (Sep 21, 2003)

OOC: Okay...

IC: Rowenstin finds others from the inn, but because of certain amounts of alcohol, the atmosphere seems to be unsuitable for planning. In the next morning he cathes them again when they're "planning".

OOC: Duhh... Couldn't think anything better. Time-warps aren't exactly my specialty.


----------



## Someone (Sep 21, 2003)

[Actually, is a pretty good time warp, compared to others I´ve seen.]

"Ok." says Rowenstin. "Thanks to my diligence and magic we know several things already. There´s a Red wizard in the house. We know the noble likes to risk money and drink outside of it. There´s a safe with a book I´d like to get my hands on. But we don´t know what kind of evindence we have to obtain."

He makes a pause. "I think the obvious target is the noble: we can find him far from the red wizard, and extract the information we need out of him one way or another: getting him drunk, slipping something in his drink, or using a spell. I have the right one for that, but it´s not strong enough to dig in his hidden thoughts. Opinions?"


----------



## Thels (Sep 21, 2003)

"We could just threaten his life and scare him to death, hoping he'll spill before he'll faint." Byorn suggests absentmindedly. It's obvious that he's kinda annoyed about everyone starting to talk all over again.


----------



## Someone (Sep 21, 2003)

"That´s another way"admits Rowenstin.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 22, 2003)

Orland chuckles aloud as a thought comes unbidden to him, "Maybe young Mourie 'd be inclined ta talk if 'e thought 'is 'pact with the Red Wizards had gone pear-shaped like. If 'is mansion were ta be over'auled by a contingent of 'Red Wizards' who came in an slew the one he's puttin' up at the moment an' _requisitioned_ all 'is records, makin' claims of "traitor" an' the like, maybe he'd be more likely to spill the beans than with a simple blade ta tha throat."

"What'cha reckon Rowen', can ya manage any illusions for the crew, me exceptin' o' course", as Orland doffs and replaces his hat, taking on a suitably "wizardly" appearance.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 22, 2003)

"A plan with possibilities. It's always easier to make them give you what you want, rather than taking it from them," says Jeffrey, "Though I don't think our employers would like too much fuss. Doing something to the mark directly would definatly come into that and could be very bad. If they wanted a fuss, they'd do the job themselves. We are the discreet way, remember? Also, he has a magician there, if he dispels our disguises we'd better have a back up plan."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 23, 2003)

"Then we just have to dispel the wizard before he can dispel our 'guises" says James and pops his knuckles.


----------



## Someone (Sep 24, 2003)

"I´m afraid I don´t have such magic. I could disguise myself, and that´s all."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 24, 2003)

"Well that means there's three of us who can change looks, I guess that would be enough."


----------



## Someone (Sep 24, 2003)

Rowenstin thinks for a moment. "I think we have the start of a plan" says "We disguise ourselves as red wizards; cerainly, the possibilities he´s scared to death with them are high. Then we have to talk with him: not in his house, because there´s a real one there and our disguise wont last is we meet him."

"So we have to get our hands on him when he´s out of the house and 'convince' him to say us where the evidence is. I´m sure many of you have the tongue silvered enough for that, and some of my magic could help us. Then we enter the house, get the evidence and get out as quick as we can: again, I have magic for that. The later while we hold the noble at a secure place."


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 27, 2003)

"Yeah, I could go with tha plan, Rowey me boy", Orland chuckles, "if for no other reason than ta see the look on Mourie's face when 'e be surrounded by a whole group o' Red Wizards".


----------



## Thels (Sep 27, 2003)

"Hmm, any chance these Red Wizards would have a large dog?", Beorn smirks.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 28, 2003)

"Who's ta tell 'em otherwise?", Orland grins.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 28, 2003)

"We'll just have to make sure you get to bite somebody," James joins Orland's grin.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

"So we are going to find out where he is going to be, and arrange a place to leave him incommunicado for a few hours while we do the business? And he's probably going to have at least some defences up against kidnappers, which is, face it, what we are trying to do here. How easy is it going to be to get him alone? Otherwise people might talk, and this needs to be subtle.


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

"We could try to pass as Red Wizards to everyone as we head for him, but that could become a problem if we run into an actual Red Wizard, or someone with more knowledge about them, wouldn't it?" Byorn is obviously getting very bored again, as it seems like the group is probably gonna keep talking for a whole lot longer.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 1, 2003)

"Nah... there's enough differences between red wizards that we don't need to worry unless we do run into one... I think."


----------



## Someone (Oct 1, 2003)

"No,no" says Rowenstin "We don´t need everyone thinking we´re Red wizards, only the noble. Actually we don´t know a bunch of them, only one: I could be that, since I have my magic to back our words." 

Rowenstin pauses. 2Simplicity leads to success. We take the noble, getting him when he goes out. So that´s one previous step: finding out where he likes to go."

"Second is convincing him to reveal where the evidences are. We have intimidation and if that fails my magic could read his mind. Once we know that, we only have to make sure he stays quiet while we do the main job. That woul be easy; even if we don´t want to kill him, there´s plenty of sleep mixtures and poisons that could help us."

"Finally, there´s the extraction part. That could be difficult if the wizard I saw protected the house against intrusion, but we have the house´s map and we have _me_, so it can´t be so difficult. Now, we have only to polish some details and plan the enter-grab-come out thing."


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

"I'm just concerned that picking the guy up off of the street might not be as easy as people think it is going to be. So that's one thing we have to find out, what bodyguards or other arrangments does he have up?


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 2, 2003)

"Hopefully Jimmy an' I can scrounge up some know-how on the who and hows of Mourie's hobnobbin'. You've now idea how much the servants of the nobility love ta gossip about their masters."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 2, 2003)

"And with the right _words_, I think I could get one of the maids let me slip in. But that's bordering on the limits of my skills."


----------



## Thels (Oct 2, 2003)

"There's of course also magical ways to learn about someone's moving around.", Byorn adds.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 10, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "And with the right _words_, I think I could get one of the maids let me slip in. But that's bordering on the limits of my skills."




Orland smirks at James and mutters, "Oh, I dunno, that sounds exactly where yea've spent most of yer time, convincing maids to let you _slip in_".


----------



## Thels (Oct 10, 2003)

_Slip in? Sounds more like nature doing it's work. Well, kinda at least..._ "I'm not sure it'd be wise to let three wizards and a dog slip in by the servants entrace. Doesn't sound like the proper entrance to me. Then again, I wouldn't know to much of the topic. *'keep! Can we have another round of goat milk, please?*"


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 11, 2003)

"Aye, I second that."


----------



## Someone (Oct 11, 2003)

"If you´re going to get intimate with a maiden or try to find information on the noble´s favourite decadent places, the worst place to start is thebotton of a jar" suggest Rowenstin. "Are you actually going to do something, or plan on drowning in goat milk?"


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 12, 2003)

"If you want a lock cracked or any little surprises bypassed, then I'm your man," says Jeffrey, "I'm not a seducer however, I leave that to those who are good at it. So, as I ought to be plannig my bit, what can you tell me about the safe?"


----------



## Someone (Oct 12, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "I'm not a seducer however, I leave that to those who are good at it. So, as I ought to be plannig my bit, what can you tell me about the safe?"




"Only what´s in it, and where´s it. Actually I saw only the _inside_ of it."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 12, 2003)

James raises his shoulders and smirks.
"I can't really help my nature, can I? Speaking of which, I think I'll try to catch one of our target's off-duty right away."
Unless somebody objects, James goes out to keep a watch around what's-his-name's house, looking for a female leaving it.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 13, 2003)

"Anything will help. How big is it?"

OOC:
Rather than ask Rowenstein questions Someone doesn't know, Jeffrey will just be trying to get a general feel for it so he knows what to expect when he goes on sight. Size, location, whether its free standing or built in, etc.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 14, 2003)

"Hold on Jimmie, how 'bout we get 'Steiny to do a bit o' magical peepin' an' find us a couple o' likely suspects. Then we two can go to work. Then we can all get goin' to the big M's place an' do us some framin' or stealin', eh?"


----------



## Thels (Oct 14, 2003)

"Hey! I can do peeping too! Not today though..." Feeling stupid, Byorn heads back to his goat milk.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 14, 2003)

"Well, I think peeping isn't really classy," James says with a wink, "but maybe we could take advantage of magic in this case."


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 22, 2003)

"So Steinie, whatcha say? Can ya find us a couple of likely lads or lasses?"


_Xael, you still about?_


----------



## Xael (Oct 22, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> Xael, you still about?



OOC: Kinda, I'm not quite sure are you still in the middle of a conversation or actually doing something. One moment James is going, then Orlands tells him to halt, while Byorn continues to drink, and Jeffrey and Rowenstin are having a chat.

So...


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 23, 2003)

*OoC:* A piece of advise: If the things seem to stall even for a while, kick the game back to its proper tracks, Xael. If you made a misjudgement, it can be rewritten as necessary.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 24, 2003)

OOC: Xael, I think we're all kinda just marching time waiting for GM input. Feel free to read a bit into our plans and advance things on.


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

If the group heads out, Byorn will try to find him a spot away from sight, such as a dark alley, head in and walk back out as a large black dog.


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Byorn places his enpty mug on the table with a nice loud *bump!* "'keep! Can I have another, please?"


----------

